# please, new to ibs-c can't handle it



## Kirakuno (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi, I'm 18yo female. I'm new to ibs-c but of course not just the symptoms. I've been so constipated for over a week now with little to no relief. Its damaging me mentally and I've become fixated on having to use the bathroom. I'm falling into a depression. I just need some relief. I've tried miralax, suppository, magnesium citrate (basically only passed liquid), prune juice, water, walking around. You name it. I just miss having normal bms. I need some advice on what to use to go. My gp is convinced I'm fine but I think she doesn't know what the hell shes talking about: I'm scared I have a partial impaction. Does anyone have any remedies? I need relief. Starting to get back pain. I don't even feel like I have to go and I'm not bloated? Please help me I'm so scared.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry you are having problems. being backed up like that is miserable. plus, you don't want to develop an impaction.

i'm also sorry that your GP hasn't been more helpful and proactive about this. do you have a good gastroenterologist to help you out? they are a lot more proactive about dealing with constipation than regular docs. whenever i was backed up, i would call my gastro doc and he'd order an xray to see just how bad the back up was and where it was located. and then based on this information, he would tell me what to do to clean out.

a doctor's advice is always best but since your doc isn't helpful---have you tried a large volume enema to clean yourself out? or a stimulant laxative like senna or dulcolax ? combining a stimulant laxative with an osmotic laxative can be very effective. note-- if you're taking dulcolax and milk of magnesia, don't take them together. take them at least an hour apart or you'll get cramping.

if it gets really bad, you can always go to urgent care. they'll give you an xray and some advice on what to do.

good luck with everything. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## Hartigan (Jun 28, 2017)

You mention in your post that you are falling into depression. Yet there is no mention of anti-depressant treatment in your profile.

Although everyone is different & we all respond differently to treatments, mine was effectively cured (or more accurately brought into significant remission) after a short course of Lexapro which is an SSRI class anti-depressant. I suggest you read up on the link between serotonin & the gut - if you have tried all else including what Annie suggested, talk to your doctor to see if you can get a script for Lexapro.

Good Luck & keep us posted !


----------



## Kirakuno (Aug 24, 2017)

Yeah I have struggles with depression my whole life and I just recently tapered off my medication. I was on celexa. How do I find a gastrologist ? Do I ask my gp? Or do I go to like the health services? My doctor told me she wouldn't refer me last time to a gastrologist.


----------



## Kirakuno (Aug 24, 2017)

I take prolisec for gastritis whichbis helping but I'm scared it's triggering it, is there any correlation between the two? Also, I have not tried an enema. I think my first step would be to get a X-ray.


----------



## Kirakuno (Aug 24, 2017)

I take prolisec for gastritis whichbis helping but I'm scared it's triggering it, is there any correlation between the two? Also, I have not tried an enema. I think my first step would be to get a X-ray.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Kirakuno said:


> Hi, I'm 18yo female. I'm new to ibs-c but of course not just the symptoms. I've been so constipated for over a week now with little to no relief. Its damaging me mentally and I've become fixated on having to use the bathroom. I'm falling into a depression. I just need some relief. I've tried miralax, suppository, magnesium citrate (basically only passed liquid), prune juice, water, walking around. You name it. I just miss having normal bms. I need some advice on what to use to go. My gp is convinced I'm fine but I think she doesn't know what the hell shes talking about: I'm scared I have a partial impaction. Does anyone have any remedies? I need relief. Starting to get back pain. I don't even feel like I have to go and I'm not bloated? Please help me I'm so scared.


You said you've been so constipated over a week now. Is that it, or has it been actually longer than that and it's just worse now?


----------



## Kirakuno (Aug 24, 2017)

It's been over a week with no bm. Before I had been fine. But consolation comes and goes but I haven't had it this serious


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

if you've had no bm at all for over a week, i think it would be a good idea to go to urgent care(or the ER) for an xray and advice as to how to do a clean out. you don't want to let this continue and develop an obstruction.

an impaction is when you go for a while, like a week or so, with no bm at and then all of a sudden you get watery diarrhea which is the body doing a sort of "self enema" by using the watery D to unblock things....

symptoms of an impaction include abdominal cramping and bloating, leakage of liquid or sudden episodes of watery D, small, semi formed stools, rectal bleeding, low back pain...

if you totally stop passing any kind of stool at all and stop passing gas, then you may have develop an obstruction. symptoms of obstruction also can include nausea and vomiting and fever. this is an ER situation

an obstruction means the stool cannot move, has completely filled that part of the colon, nothing can get by, not even gas and eventually you will begin to vomit up stool when it needs to get out but it can't due to the obstruction.

when i had GERD, i took prilosec. i did not get constipation from taking it, but that's me. from what i've read, prilosec can have diarrhea as a side effect. but we're all different when it comes to our reactions to meds.

if your GP won't refer you to a gastroenterologist, then i think it's time to find a better GP. possibly health services can refer you--i don't know.


----------



## Kirakuno (Aug 24, 2017)

Thank you going to get an X-ray tomorrow. Do you know of any supplements or mess that will help to prevent this from happening, I know everyone is different but I can't help to hate my body. I've barley got in the real world and I'm being hit with this


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

as far as supplements for constipation go--some people find taking magnesium supplements helps. the amount and which type of mag supplement varies from individual to individual. you have to experiment to see what works for you. there are many different kinds: magnesium citrate, magnesium oxide, etc. . a lot of people like powdered magnesium supplements like natural calm or MagOx. you mix in water and drink it . Magnesium relaxes the muscles in the intestines which helps to establish a smoother rhythm and magnesium also helps soften the stool by attracting water to the colon which helps to make stools easier to pass. we've got a ton of magnesium threads on here.

if your diet is lacking in fiber, you might want to try gradually adding fiber to your diet to see if that helps your C but go slowly. fiber can help if your diet is lacking in fiber but for a lot of us here, particularly those of us with slow colonic transit, adding more fiber to a colon that is already moving slowly just backs everything up all the more. i found i did better on a diet lower in fiber, but that's me.

there are also medications available to treat chronic constipation--amitiza, linzess and trulance. ask your doc.

for those of us here with chronic constipation, it helps to take something every day to help you go--whatever works for you. this way you won't develop a back up. i had chronic constipation since childhood. my gastro docs told me to take something daily to help me go. since nothing else worked, i took laxatives--senna or dulcolax and milk of magnesia (again, make sure and take dulcolax and milk of mag at least an hour apart or you'll get cramping.) i didn't want to take laxatvies daily but that's what my gastro docs told me to do because it was far better than developing an impaction.

another reason why you should find a good gastro doc is to get tested to see why you are having such problems with C. if you only go a couple times or less a week, you could have colonic intertia. the sitz marker test (colonic transit study) will diagnose this. i was dx'd with colonic inetertia as well as some other problems.

you might want to take a look at this thread for ideas on treating C:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/


----------



## anaisgro (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello,

So sorry you have to experience this! I know exactly how you feel. I'm 18 as well and I am finding it super frustrating that my IBS-C is often the only thing I can focus on. Have you tried acacia senegal? I haven't tried it yet but I've heard many people get relief from it (though it's not instant relief). Maybe try some light yoga poses for constipation, I know there are many on YouTube. I've done this one before (Yoga For Constipation). I know you can also lightly massage your large intestine area in a clockwise motion (but I'd research before doing it to make sure you massage in the right places and in the right direction). I've also heard of people getting relief by just setting aside a few minutes to sit on the toilet. Even if nothing comes out, going through the motion may get things moving. Sometimes for me, coffee works as a mild laxative (I drink decaf because caffeine makes me crazy haha). I truly hope you find some relief and I hope the x-ray goes alright!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Kirakuno said:


> Thank you going to get an X-ray tomorrow. Do you know of any supplements or mess that will help to prevent this from happening, I know everyone is different but I can't help to hate my body. I've barley got in the real world and I'm being hit with this


Click on below link to read:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## Kirakuno (Aug 24, 2017)

Update: got my X-ray and my dr said it was normal with the following message, Hi, 
Your Xray is normal. 
Here is the report

No acute disease.
Narrative
XRAY ABDOMEN
** HISTORY **:
18 year old girl, pain.
** TECHNIQUE **:
1 view of the abdomen was acquired.
** FINDINGS **:
Comparison: 08/18/2015
Normal bowel gas pattern. No abnormal calcifications.
No acute bony around it. Lung bases are clear.

So I said whatever doesn't make sense but ok. I tried a fleet enema. Nothing not even a little bit. Just the enema itself. I meant to mention that I'm not bloated, no pain really, and honestly I don't even feel constipated. I picked up some Mom pills., haven't tried it yet but I'm hoping it will do something. I've taken colace for 2 days now and I haven't seen anything from it


----------



## Kirakuno (Aug 24, 2017)

anaisgro said:


> Hello,
> So sorry you have to experience this! I know exactly how you feel. I'm 18 as well and I am finding it super frustrating that my IBS-C is often the only thing I can focus on. Have you tried acacia senegal? I haven't tried it yet but I've heard many people get relief from it (though it's not instant relief). Maybe try some light yoga poses for constipation, I know there are many on YouTube. I've done this one before (Yoga For Constipation). I know you can also lightly massage your large intestine area in a clockwise motion (but I'd research before doing it to make sure you massage in the right places and in the right direction). I've also heard of people getting relief by just setting aside a few minutes to sit on the toilet. Even if nothing comes out, going through the motion may get things moving. Sometimes for me, coffee works as a mild laxative (I drink decaf because caffeine makes me crazy haha). I truly hope you find some relief and I hope the x-ray goes alright!


Hello ! I'm sorry for the situation you are in, it feels pretty awful. What do you do for constipation help? I've tried everything you told me besides the acacia.


----------



## anaisgro (Jul 24, 2017)

Kirakuno said:


> Hello ! I'm sorry for the situation you are in, it feels pretty awful. What do you do for constipation help? I've tried everything you told me besides the acacia.


I pretty much do the yoga and coffee right now (though coffee can make things worse sometimes so many people with IBS usually stay away from it). I don't exercise much though, so that would probably help get things moving if I did it more! It's good your x-ray was normal!

Oh also, I've heard of some people finding constipation relief with warm lemon water. It's worth a try I guess!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, that's good that your x ray was normal. although it seems puzzling since you said you haven't gone for a week--absolutely no bm at all for an entire week?

fleet enemas are very small and don't reach up very far. when someone is really backed up, a large volume enema is much more effective. but your x ray didn't show a back up, so it doesn't sound like a large volume enema is needed.


----------



## Kirakuno (Aug 24, 2017)

I had some very insignificant ones not even worth speaking of. I got some Mom pills that I'm going to try


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hope the MOM pills help. good luck!


----------



## Kirakuno (Aug 24, 2017)

Had a small with the mom pills !!! Drinking some coffee and water to help now


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good!

that's great that you got some out.


----------



## kikiveronica (Sep 17, 2017)

May I ask what brand of MOM pills? I would like to try this.


----------



## Kirakuno (Aug 24, 2017)

kikiveronica said:


> May I ask what brand of MOM pills? I would like to try this.


Phillips callers, they are fairly big pills


----------

